# Id3077 Question



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the dial size of the ID3077, or RLT36 for that matter? Does anyone know if Yao's dials will fit the 3077?

thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The 3077 dial is 30mm dia.


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

Roy said:


> The 3077 dial is 30mm dia.


thanks


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I've got a 3077 and really do like the dial and hands on it. I've not seen any Yao Mods regarding the dial but there are certainly some with the modded hands. I've also seen a few mods using the O&W M-series divers.


----------

